# No sound on Alienware mx11



## Wheeldog (Mar 30, 2016)

Have a mx11 Alienware notebook. Got it in 2010 or 11. New hard drive put in a month ago. When hard drive was replaced they went ahead and put Windows 10 on.
So the windows 10 acts up, updates not installing, that kind of thing, and a few days ago I lost sound. The equalizer bars jump like it has sounds but it doesn't.
No beeps bloops or any sort of Windows chimes either.
Someone told me that Windows 10 is not going to make drivers to support my device; I suspect the cause of losing sound is Windows 10... so I want to revert back to Windows 7. I need sound! I've tried everything I know to get the sound back, all suggestions welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the Tech Support Guy forums!

First you might want to check if your computers sound is actually muted.

*Right-click* the small speaker icon in your system tray (down right corner) and then click on "*Open volume mixer*".

Make sure that under the volume bar of your speakers there is a blue speaker icon and *NOT* a blue speaker with a red crossed circle (if the latter is the case, then simply click on the icon to un-mute your audio).
If the above doesn't solve your problem then you should make sure that your laptop recognizes any available audio playback devices by:


Clicking on the* Start button*, typing "*Sound*" and clicking on the found *"Sound" app. *
There you should be on the "*Playback*" tab by default and should see at least one playback device: *Speakers*.

If you don't see any devices or if they are there but not working properly (which seems to be the case), then you should download the audio drivers for your device from the manufacturers website:


For Alienware M11x (first model in series): http://downloads.dell.com/audio/REALTEK_ALC665_A02_R266767.exe
and install the drivers on your system, followed by restarting your laptop and testing if your speakers work now.

If neither helps, you should grab a pair of headphones and connect them to your laptop and try playing a song or something on it. Whether you the sound plays from your headphones or not will determine if the problem lies in the software part of your audio device or in the hardware part (dead speakers).


----------

